# I'm tempted on this mare..Should I pass? QUICK CONFORMATION check?



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

_From these bad photos _I would pass.. Neck is over short and meaty where it meets her shoulder.. very very butt high and her hind legs do not fit under her. Cannot say "camped out" because the photos are lousy. 

Other photos might tell another story.


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

You have to wonder how much is her conformation and how much is her horrible feet. Could be she would look a lot better standing up after a good trim.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Short neck & rather thick, her quarters look too high and she looks rather leggy too. I dont see her as a hunter project. I'm not sure if she's 'standing out' in a pose or if she just isn't right - laminitics can adopt that stance


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

I like her color. But she just looks...odd? Her feet are awful. She would probably look much better with properly-timmed feet.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, I don't know if it's the photos but I don't think I've seen a horse with a shorter neck! I like her body, but wow, she's missing a foot of neck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gozlingd (Sep 13, 2012)

did you pass on her? Have you seen her in person? the neck is amazingly short but if she is just a trail horse, i have had trail horses that did fine who had short necks. Her legs are really long and almost out of proportion to the length of her body...


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

I would pass on her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

